
Susan Cain on the Power of Introverts, Live-Illustrated by Molly Crabapple - llambda
http://www.brainpickings.org/index.php/2012/10/23/susan-cain-molly-crabapple-rsa/?utm_source=buffer&utm_campaign=Buffer&utm_content=buffer2db20&utm_medium=twitter
======
_nullandnull_
For anyone who is an introvert, works with introverts or wants to understand
more about people's behavior I would recommend reading her book. There is
nothing groundbreaking or earth shattering but her points about how introverts
and extroverts "recharge" are worth understanding. The book is a quick, good
and easy read.

------
pohl
The live-illustration is beautiful, but it is too abridged by far. If you
enjoyed it, though, the full talk (below it) will be well worth your time.

